# THIS is Williams' masterpiece...



## robgb (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jun 2, 2018)

Yes, an amazing piece in a remarkable life of music.

Look at that intent expression! Great composers must hear and perceive music differently than I do.

I want to not say "end of a magnificent era" but I'm afraid that's true.


----------



## tack (Jun 2, 2018)

There is another performance of this piece that I find moving for additional reasons:



> Cor anglais player Davida Scheffers has a painful neuromuscular condition which disrupted her career as a musician.
> 
> Despite her fear that she might never be able to play with a professional orchestra again, Davida’s dream was to play with the Netherlands Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> ...


----------



## robgb (Jun 2, 2018)

tack said:


> There is another performance of this piece that I find moving for additional reasons:



Okay, now I'M crying.


----------



## tack (Jun 2, 2018)

robgb said:


> Okay, now I'M crying.


Yep. Just rewatched it for at least the 5th time. Still brings me to tears.

The Schindler's List theme on its own has a good chance of doing that depending on my mood (and blood-alcohol level), but mix in the human element of this lady's story and the reaction of her realizing her life's dream and it's hard not to be moved.


----------

